# Panasonic budget system wifi question



## silverface (Jun 2, 2011)

We just purchased a 42" Panasonic 3d plasma that was wi-fi ready; I got the appropriate dongle and everyhing works great.

Now I want to upgrade/replace our ancient DVD/VCR/Receiver components with a 3D Blu-Ray all-in-one system. We are on a very tight budget and there's no way I will convince my wife to spend money on a better model if it's not essential (she uses the TV speakers and has never turned on our existing home theater system). I also need to keep the remote controls to a minimum - right now we have FIVE - so I want to absolutely stay with Panasonic and take advantage of the link system, single HDMI cable, etc.

What I cannot find an answer to is this - we have wifi on the TV that works fine, and the location prevents me from using ethernet (and I'm NOT going to install a second router). I am looking at two models - the BTT-270, with wifi capability, and the BTT-268, with ethernet only.

Do I actually NEED to have wifi on both? It seems redundant and no salesperson has been able to explain why we would need wifi for the sound system (although they certainly try to sell it!)

If it IS necessary, a short explanation as to "why" would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You need wifi to use Netflix, Hulu, Pandora, or other internet connected apps on that device. If you don't want to use those apps, you don't need wifi.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

You will not be able to use the TV's internet connection to access any internet content through the Blu Ray player. If they are both Panasonic, you are probably getting the same features/apps in both units anyway so from that standpoint you're probably not missing much by forgoing the built-in wifi.

However... keep in mind that you will not be able to (easily) run system updates on the Blu Ray player or use BD-live features without an internet connection. There are ways around that (install a wifi access point, run a long cable to a convenient wall jack, move the Blu Ray player...), but those are a hassle to say the least.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

silverface said:


> We just purchased a 42" Panasonic 3d plasma that was wi-fi ready; I got the appropriate dongle and everyhing works great.
> 
> Now I want to upgrade/replace our ancient DVD/VCR/Receiver components with a 3D Blu-Ray all-in-one system. We are on a very tight budget and there's no way I will convince my wife to spend money on a better model if it's not essential (she uses the TV speakers and has never turned on our existing home theater system). I also need to keep the remote controls to a minimum - right now we have FIVE - so I want to absolutely stay with Panasonic and take advantage of the link system, single HDMI cable, etc.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Many HTIB's (Home Theater in a Box) are now 3D Ready so it should not be difficult finding one. Especially ones from Sony and other Companies that are really pushing the 3D Format. It just comes down to what your budget is. This HTIB does not need to be Networked as your TV offers WiFi so it is not a major issue.

So I would go to Best Buy, Costco, etc and just make sure whichever HTIB you are looking at offers a 3D Blu-Ray Player and you can be all but assured it is 3D Ready. Also, look for HDMI 1.4 Labeling for more confirmation.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## silverface (Jun 2, 2011)

> You need wifi to use Netflix, Hulu, Pandora, or other internet connected apps on that device. If you don't want to use those apps, you don't need wifi.
> 
> Read more: Panasonic budget system wifi question - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com





> You need wifi to use Netflix, Hulu, Pandora, or other internet connected apps on that device. If you don't want to use those apps, you don't need wifi.
> 
> Read more: Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com - Reply to Topic


Obviously - which is why I bought the dongle for the Panasonic TV. The question asked is whether *both* Panasonic units (TV and home theater) need wifi or if it's redundant, specifying the exact units I'm looking at.



> However... keep in mind that you will not be able to (easily) run system updates on the Blu Ray player or use BD-live features without an internet connection.
> 
> Read more: Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com - Reply to Topic


Thanks - this response actually addresses my specific question.

It raises a couple more, though - 

1. I'm not familiar with BD-live. Having just looked it up (and based on the fact we never 1) buy DVD's and 2) don't look at any content but the actual film) is this new technology (and I know answers will be opinons - no problem) that will be commonly used or something studios *hope* will attract viewers?

2. Do BluRay players actually HAVE system updates? I'm very familiar with updates on computer hardware but have never (knowingly) had to update a TV, DVD player, DVR...so is it really a concern? If so, when updates are available can't I just move the unit to a spot with an ethernet connection, update it, and put it back?

The logistics of the TV location are not conducive to hard-wiring the equipment so it's a choice between the wifi-enabled unit (if it's truly necessary) or saving a couple hundred bucks for essentially the same thing sans wifi (again, we have the Panasonic Viera link for Netflix etc - which will be rarely, if ever, used). We watch prime time TV and rent movies. The other stuff is fluff as far as we're concerned (I'm not sure I needed to spend $80 on the TV dongle...).

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

silverface said:


> Obviously - which is why I bought the dongle for the Panasonic TV. The question asked is whether *both* Panasonic units (TV and home theater) need wifi or if it's redundant, specifying the exact units I'm looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,
BD Live on the whole is added Marketing Gimmicks, but there are exceptions. Neil Young's Archive 1960-1970 uses BD Live to add additional Songs and Videos. However, this is far more the rule than the exception. BD Live adds things like Timelines from Historical Movies, Directors explaining important and or special Scenes and how they were filmed, etc. This is while the Film is Playing as opposed to selecting Special Features after or before watching a BD.

Firmware Updates are fairly common due to new Blu-Ray's often causing compatibility issues with Blu-Ray Players where Discs will not play or have problems playing smoothly. Especially common with Java Authored Blu-Rays. However, you can update Firmware via CD-R and USB Thumb Drives as well. It is just an extra step, but not insurmountable.

Again, if you could provide us with an idea of what your budget is, we should be able to give you more tailored advice.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Once again, Jungle Jack is right on point.

Regards,
sga2


----------

